# planning a loft



## SYHANN (Jul 5, 2010)

Just thinking if it is okay to build a small loft for 1 pair only?and then i' ll do another one for the upcoming pigeons,and so fourth....


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

SYHANN said:


> Just thinking if it is okay to build a small loft for 1 pair only?and then i' ll do another one for the upcoming pigeons,and so fourth....


why not build just one, for the total amount of pigeons you want to keep?


----------

